
DCPU-16 toolchain (all in one) - sunkarapk
http://dcputoolcha.in/
======
gghh
Hi all. I could not follow closely the DCPU-16 movement, and now I am having
troubles to put the pieces together; can anybody put together a brief
explaination of what is going on? I can see from wikipedia
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCPU-16#0x10c> that the game developer notch,
known for Minecraft, is working on a new game called 0x10^c (why this name?),
and this is somehow related to the whole DCPI-16 thing. I can guess that notch
is writing an ad-hoc assembler to develop this game, correct? What did he need
more than the framework he used in the past? I can also see that there is a
channel on freenode called #0x10c-dcpu (8 people as of now) and another called
#dcpu16 (8 people too). Can somebody give me the big picture?

~~~
Gormo
Notch's 0x10c[1] is going to be a space exploration/trading game set in the
distant future; players will customize and operate their own spaceships. One
of its unique features is that the spaceships will be controlled by actual
programmable computers; players will be able to write their own software and
execute it within the game. DCPU-16 is the architecture for the in-game
computers, and lots of people have jumped into developing software and tools
for it.

It's pretty amazing how much stuff that the community has generated so
rapidly. Lots of emulators, IDEs, compilers, code repositories, original
software, ports of classic games, etc., have all reached a surprising level of
maturity in only about a month.

[1]: <http://www.0x10c.com/>

~~~
gghh
sounds amazing. Thanks for the recap.

------
gauravk92
The game has barely been started and the entire community is ready to go, wow.
This game is going to be something else when it's released, can't wait!

------
geuis
Github link, site's running slow: <https://github.com/DCPUTeam/DCPUToolchain>

------
drivebyacct2
Typical, install instructions are several times more effort in Windows (not to
mention Cygwin and having to restart your computer to play nice with VS). Is
it not possible to get this working using MSYS and Mingw32?

~~~
danssig
Windows is pretty much always going to be a second class citizen once you take
a half-step outside the mainstream. I would just try to "get used to it" (i.e.
run Linux/Mac).

~~~
pjmlp
What mainstream do you refer to?

Surely not the desktop.

~~~
danssig
Sorry that wasn't clear. Mainstream programming is what I meant (e.g.
Haskell).

~~~
pjmlp
Haskell is an example of mainstream programming?!

I am all for more acceptance of languages like Haskell in the industry, but
that is as far as it can get from mainstream.

Mainstream is C, C++, Java, C#, ...

~~~
drivebyacct2
I was hoping this one would course-correct itself... (Reading comprehension).
"Windows is pretty much always going to be a second class citizen once you
take a half-step outside the mainstream."

He said... Windows is a pain in the ass if you do anything off the really-
well-beaten path (like Haskell). And even then, yes, C/C++ can be a pain in
Windows (again, see the linked project).

